# Yeti coolers for seats?



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

I use the 35 as a seat and casting platform in my 16’ Duxbury Dory. I use the Kennedy tie-downs. No complaints on either.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been using a otterbox 45 and yeti 20 in mine. Depending on how much I'm taking. I like the 45 as a cooler, but the dog managed to get her leg stuck in the molded handles one day so it's probably getting replaced. The 20 makes a good seat but is a little small in my opinion to make a very good casting platform.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Creekchub said:


> Just curious if any of you all use a yeti or similar brand hard side cooler as a seating option on your skiffs. If so, could you recommend a size and tie down options? I have a grab bar and would like to put a cooler there for a seat option for a passenger while motoring
> Thanks


The 45 or 60 Yeti at 16 inches is a good height for a seat or stable casting platform. Yeti or Kennedy are good tie downs


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Creekchub said:


> Just curious if any of you all use a yeti or similar brand hard side cooler as a seating option on your skiffs. If so, could you recommend a size and tie down options? I have a grab bar and would like to put a cooler there for a seat option for a passenger while motoring
> Thanks


Yup I use one as my casting platform and one as a jump seat. Yeti sells a mount kit and it works great! Super low profile too so when your not using the cooler they’re not in the way.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got a 35 as the casting platform and a 20 as the jump seat. It’s also nice because they sell rod holders and cup holders that mount on the side of the coolers so they really come in handy. If I’m planning on bringing fish home I put a 45 or 65 in place of the 20 kinda like a coffin box so I can bring a bunch of fish, lobster, or scallops home. And the best thing is they come off the boat if you don’t need them.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Yup I use one as my casting platform and one as a jump seat. Yeti sells a mount kit and it works great! Super low profile too so when your not using the cooler they’re not in the way.
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


thatsa beautiful rig brother


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeti 45 works best and is most popular for backrest I build for a seat option. Not too tall wide or long.i use a k2 50 on my my skiff though. If you want one built pm me


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use an Engel 65 for a seat/casting platform and an Engel 25 for dry storage/poling platform. Both are secured with short ropes to cleats on the deck.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeti 45, I think the the 35 is too small. Makes a good casting platform and you can get a tie down kit if you think you need it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Igloo Sportsman 40 quart. Made in Texas, cheaper than a Yeti and larger inside dimensions than a Yeti 45.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Designed my skiff to use a yeti 45 for seating on those rare trips I bring someone 😂 My bro Brian Floyd designed and built the console from a sketch I mostly traced/copied from other skiffs.







Only downside to the yeti is the weight but it’s stable to sit/stand on.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I use a 35 in a LT25. Not to big that it takes up to much space and is pretty comfortable with the cushion. To old to be standing on it as a casting platform as it would probably hurt a little more now than 10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a 35 for the center seat and use a 20 for my front platform, if needed. I found some tie downs on Amazon they are just like the Yeti, but for a lot less money..


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a Yeti 45 in front of my CC and it's perfect. However, it's the heaviest object in my skiff and wouldn't have two of them. Chittum makes a nice cushion set that matches their sets. I just use Sea Suckers and strap it to the console. Sea Suckers keep if off the console.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeti 45 sitting pretty on the one sunny day we had last November in LA.


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Matts said:


> Yeti 45 sitting pretty on the one sunny day we had last November in LA.
> View attachment 168917


Nice! I love Lower Alabama


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> Yeti 45 works best and is most popular for backrest I build for a seat option. Not too tall wide or long.i use a k2 50 on my my skiff though. If you want one built pm me
> View attachment 168687
> View attachment 168688


Where did you get those cushions? Those looks sweet!!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Where did you get those cushions? Those looks sweet!!


Red beard, Holy city trim shop in Charleston. PM me I will send you his number.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Next time I do a cooler seat I will have the cusion bolt on so I don't have to remember to take it off to travel.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I was going to ask in a different thread but figured since we are talking about it...

When using for a jump seat are you guys securing to the deck? Don’t see why that would be necessary. Obviously with a casting platform on the bow that’s a different story. Thanks!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Sudden stops, or big wave you didn’t see are the reasons to secure it. I use the yeti dog bone, and strap kit for mine. 

I use a 35 in front of the console 99% of the time. The other 1%, I’ll use my 65 as a coffin box, but it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

RJTaylor said:


> Sudden stops, or big wave you didn’t see are the reasons to secure it. I use the yeti dog bone, and strap kit for mine.
> 
> I use a 35 in front of the console 99% of the time. The other 1%, I’ll use my 65 as a coffin box, but it takes up a lot of space.


This is exactly the arrangement I had in mind and why I'm asking the question. So do you anchor for both or just the 35 and hope the size of the 65 will make more resistant to displacement? Or somehow fashion a way to anchor the 65 to the 35 mounts?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

rovster said:


> This is exactly the arrangement I had in mind and why I'm asking the question. So do you anchor for both or just the 35 and hope the size of the 65 will make more resistant to displacement? Or somehow fashion a way to anchor the 65 to the 35 mounts?


The 65 is not strapped in, and runs long ways in the cockpit. It's not being used as a seat while under way. The weight of it keeps it firmly planted to the deck, and there is no room for it to slide.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Not the best picture but you get the idea of what I did here with the Yeit 65


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

rovster said:


> This is exactly the arrangement I had in mind and why I'm asking the question. So do you anchor for both or just the 35 and hope the size of the 65 will make more resistant to displacement? Or somehow fashion a way to anchor the 65 to the 35 mounts?


The Seasucker D-Rings will stick to awl-grip non skid. Been using them for a year with no fails yet, best thing is no holes and you can move the cooler around and always have it secure d.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Ron_D said:


> The Seasucker D-Rings will stick to awl-grip non skid. Been using them for a year with no fails yet, best thing is no holes and you can move the cooler around and always have it secure d.


Thanks,I have wondering that.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I've been wondering how the RTIC 52 Lightweight cooler would work. It's a little taller than the yeti, which might make it less ideal as a seat.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm using a Yeti 50 as a 3rd seat in my Waterman. It's tied down with the Yeti strap tie downs. If I don't have a 3rd person I pull it out and bring my igloo 25 along as it makes a perfect step for getting up onto the poling platform. I can pole all day, but getting up and down the platform kills my fat a$$


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeti 35.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

TravHale said:


> I've been wondering how the RTIC 52 Lightweight cooler would work. It's a little taller than the yeti, which might make it less ideal as a seat.


Easier for old timers to stand up when the time comes! 😁


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Look at my avatar that's my 35 I use as a casting platform but it's been used as a seat a lot plus good to sit on running the TM


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

paint it black said:


> Yeti 35.
> 
> View attachment 169018


Looks a little like an advertisement there E. LOL


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Action Johnson said:


> Not the best picture but you get the idea of what I did here with the Yeit 65
> 
> View attachment 168933


Super cool photo!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Action Johnson said:


> Not the best picture but you get the idea of what I did here with the Yeit 65
> 
> View attachment 168933


That cushion is legit. Is there a name for that diamond pattern?


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve got a 65 as a seat on my Bay. Fits 2 peeps and plenty of beers...


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

Creekchub said:


> Just curious if any of you all use a yeti or similar brand hard side cooler as a seating option on your skiffs. If so, could you recommend a size and tie down options? I have a grab bar and would like to put a cooler there for a seat option for a passenger while motoring
> Thanks


I use a 60 RTIC mounted coffin box in front of the console on my Ankona Native 17. I had a cushion made and it works great. Can be used as extra dry storage as well.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeti 45 in the heat and with guest and 35 when I am out alone. Prefer the 35 and consider it a perfect fit. Took awhile for that cushion to come in though! Photo was before cushion - I would never torture anyone's backbone intentionally.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If budget is no issue, def. get a Frigid Rigid! They can match your gelcoat, do a non-skid top and hidden handles.

Would end up looking like a custom made coffin box....but pricey!


----------



## Cassmaster (Dec 9, 2015)

813-317-9193 I make cooler cushions. Foam is eva closed cell, with silicone covers.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

TravHale said:


> I've been wondering how the RTIC 52 Lightweight cooler would work. It's a little taller than the yeti, which might make it less ideal as a seat.


I just got one of these last week. It’s awesome. A little taller but even with a cushion it’s not too tall for a seat.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> That cushion is legit. Is there a name for that diamond pattern?


If you tell your upholstery person you want diamond stitch they will get you squared away.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I just got one of these last week. It’s awesome. A little taller but even with a cushion it’s not too tall for a seat.


Happen to have a pic of it on your boat?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

TravHale said:


> Happen to have a pic of it on your boat?


I do not, it’s currently at the metal fabricator getting a grab bar/backrest built for it. It’s maybe an inch or two above the gunnels of my boat. My wife is 5’9”, and had a 6’3” angler last week and both said it’s a good height. I’ll try to post pictures when I get it back.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I do not, it’s currently at the metal fabricator getting a grab bar/backrest built for it. It’s maybe an inch or two above the gunnels of my boat. My wife is 5’9”, and had a 6’3” angler last week and both said it’s a good height. I’ll try to post pictures when I get it back.


Nice, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Anybody try the yeti roadie 24? I’d mainly use it as a seat for short trips up river. Volume wise it’s capacity is similar to the yeti 35. Also it’s a little taller with a narrower footprint to save on deck space


----------



## Mvfish (Dec 18, 2021)

Charles Hadley said:


> Yeti 45 works best and is most popular for backrest I build for a seat option. Not too tall wide or long.i use a k2 50 on my my skiff though. If you want one built pm me
> View attachment 168687
> View attachment 168688


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Can`t wait to see the finished product. My next project on my list is the replace my existing cushion and add one to my Yeti cooler. Then design a multi-use grab bar to place in front of my console that will incorporate the cooler.


----------



## Sabalo99 (Sep 13, 2021)

Here's a crappy photo of my set up using the Yet 45








45


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm running the 50 with a cushion from Rusty's upholstery and couldn't be happier. I have a casting platform but will move this up when my dad needs a seat or two people need a place to stand.

I'll also put it up there with the line lair from Carbon Marine on top.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

The 45 and 60 are good sizes for seats. They are not very comfortable when sitting for a long time or running in any chop, even with a cushion. We used the Yeti tie down straps and seasucker suction cups which worked great.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I bought a camo Wise cushion for my Yeti 45 from Amazon for less than $65, comes in white as well. Thick, very comfortable for long runs and well made. Comes with snaps/mounting hardware. I’ve had it for four years, looks like new.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

65 with a backrest I found on market place


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a 35 I use as a seat and casting platform. Don’t forget to turn the latches around so they don’t catch the fly line. A little trick I saw in an old Jose Wejebe Spanish fly video. Starting at 11 mins.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Creekchub said:


> Anybody try the yeti roadie 24? I’d mainly use it as a seat for short trips up river. Volume wise it’s capacity is similar to the yeti 35. Also it’s a little taller with a narrower footprint to save on deck space


I just ordered one for my canoe. Surprisingly, they weigh 7# less than the RTIC 20 I currently use.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I use a Tundra 35 with a cushion for the jump seat and take the cushion off and use it for a casting platform.


----------

